# Broner is in shape Maidana is in trouble



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

After touring on a rap tour with the likes of TI LIL Wayne 2Chainz and others Broner was badly out of shape. But check out this new video of him making some easy money, showing he is indeed in shape.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

He needs a good performance after his last outing. I hope Maidana fucks him up but i think that'll come a bit further down the line. Should be a good fight though.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

147 gonna be shook after this win. Can't wait #TurboTeam


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

What was the excuse again that we dont see Broner vs Mayweather? Broner will win BTW: Maidana is good but at the end too limited. Now Thurman-Broner would be a great fight.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Berliner said:


> What was the excuse again that we dont see Broner vs Mayweather? Broner will win BTW: Maidana is good but at the end too limited. Now Thurman-Broner would be a great fight.


I think we'll see Broner vs Mayweather. Would love it especially next year once the 2 clean the division out together.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

PBF-Broner will never happen. Broner has too much respect for him.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Pimp C said:


> PBF-Broner will never happen. Broner has too much respect for him.


Oh yeah, because he's doing anything with Floyd. :rofl


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

he killed that bet


----------



## miniq (Jul 12, 2013)

Wouldn't be surprised is Maidana sons this kiddo.

Broner such a hypejob. WHO HE BEAT. NOBODY.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Pimp C said:


> PBF-Broner will never happen. Broner has too much respect for him.


Or he knows he'd get battered. Far too early for a Mayweather fight and Floyd's not gonna go on forever. Broner may take over when he goes but i'm not convinced yet.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Oh yeah, because he's doing anything with Floyd. :rofl


No he just idolizes him and knows his place. He just doesn't want to fight him. I think PBF would fight him though.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I think we'll see Broner vs Mayweather. Would love it especially next year once the 2 clean the division out together.


Hope we see him fight Floyd so I don't have to hear about Broner anymore


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Broner is a super athlete.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Hope we see him fight Floyd so I don't have to hear about Broner anymore


Yeah because whenever a fighter loses or doesn't fight Floyd they no longer matter ....worked out fine for Manny.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

miniq said:


> Wouldn't be surprised is Maidana sons this kiddo.
> 
> Broner such a hypejob. WHO HE BEAT. NOBODY.


:lol: Haven't seen ya much since your boy Matthysse got put back in line.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Pimp C said:


> No he just idolizes him and knows his place. He just doesn't want to fight him. I think PBF would fight him though.


So you think it is ok for Broner not to fight Mayweather? I find it pretty sad and strange. Big fight big Money but the fight wont happen because Broner doesnt want it? 
Personally this whole "big bro" talk from broner sounds like a cheap excuse.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Berliner said:


> So you think it is ok for Broner not to fight Mayweather? I find it pretty sad and strange. Big fight big Money but the fight wont happen because Broner doesnt want it?
> Personally this whole "big bro" talk from broner sounds like a cheap excuse.


Do you want to see Floyd/Khan?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Do you want to see Floyd/Khan?


No. What has this to do with my post?


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

turbotime said:


> :lol: Haven't seen ya much since your boy Matthysse got put back in line.


:yep


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Berliner said:


> So you think it is ok for Broner not to fight Mayweather? I find it pretty sad and strange. Big fight big Money but the fight wont happen because Broner doesnt want it?
> Personally this whole "big bro" talk from broner sounds like a cheap excuse.


It's just not going to happen kinda like Ward-Dirrell the two were boys and Dirrell more so than Ward didn't want the fight.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Berliner said:


> No. What has this to do with my post?


So why do you want the Broner/Mayweather fight to happen? Mayweather would EZ work Broner. Doubt he'd ever be ready ever.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Yeah because whenever a fighter loses or doesn't fight Floyd they no longer matter ....worked out fine for Manny.


well I think once Broner gets exposed for the wanna-be Floyd clone that he is nobody will care about him. At least I hope that. he probably won't fight Floyd though because Floyd & Broner are "brothers" :rofl:rofl

Pacquiao is an entirely different situation to Broner.

Do you really think Broner can clean out 147? If he beats Maidana that is a great win for sure and he has all the advantages technically, not so sure he can beat the very best welterweights though. he looked poor vs Paulie imo and let himself get outworked in quite a few rounds.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> So why do you want the Broner/Mayweather fight to happen? Mayweather would EZ work Broner. Doubt he'd ever be ready ever.


Broner is better than Khan. It is a big fight. And I give Broner more chances than Khan... MUCH more. Mayweather has easy work with everybody by this logic Mayweather would fight nobody. At the end Broner is just ducking Mayweather. He knows he cant win so he wont fight Mayweather. All this "big bro" talk is an excuse nothing more.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> well I think once Broner gets exposed for the wanna-be Floyd clone that he is nobody will care about him. At least I hope that. he probably won't fight Floyd though because Floyd & Broner are "brothers" :rofl:rofl
> 
> Pacquiao is an entirely different situation to Broner.
> 
> Do you really think Broner can clean out 147? If he beats Maidana that is a great win for sure and he has all the advantages technically, not so sure he can beat the very best welterweights though. he looked poor vs Paulie imo and let himself get outworked in quite a few rounds.


I think he can definitely. The only guy I see posing a problem for him that would be available besides Floyd is Bradley maybe.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Broner is better than Khan. It is a big fight. And I give Broner more chances than Khan... MUCH more. Mayweather has easy work with everybody by this logic Mayweather would fight nobody. At the end Broner is just ducking Mayweather. He knows he cant win so he wont fight Mayweather. All this "big bro" talk is an excuse nothing more.


It's a smart move, as long as he fights the other top dogs it's all good.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Berliner said:


> So you think it is ok for Broner not to fight Mayweather? I find it pretty sad and strange. Big fight big Money but the fight wont happen because Broner doesnt want it?
> Personally this whole "big bro" talk from broner sounds like a cheap excuse.


He's a snake, schmoozing the sport's best fighter and biggest draw for the added exposure. Broner is just waiting for the opportunity to pounce, but that day isnt ever coming. There's no level Floyd's falling to over the last four that Broner will ever reach.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I think he can definitely. The only guy I see posing a problem for him that would be available besides Floyd is Bradley maybe.


What makes you think he has the same power that he has at 140?? Pac, Marquez, Alexander, Bradley and Thurman would beat his ass imo.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> It's a smart move, as long as he fights the other top dogs it's all good.


Of course it is smart. So they still can promote him as the next "Mayweather". But it is funny that you shit on Burns for not fighting Broner but it is ok for Broner not to fight Mayweather. Whats the difference?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> What makes you think he has the same power that he has at 140?? Pac, Marquez, Alexander, Bradley and Thurman would beat his ass imo.


Marquez isn't beating Broner, Broner would Mayweather the Old JMM. What is so grreat about Thurman? He didn't look special at all against Chavez and I'm expecting a tough fight with Karass. Broner would walk Alexander down.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Of course it is smart. So they still can promote him as the next "Mayweather". But it is funny that you shit on Burns for not fighting Broner but it is ok for Broner not to fight Mayweather. Whats the difference?


Let me know when Broner turns down a contract for Floyd then we'll talk.


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

Berliner said:


> *Broner is better than Khan.* It is a big fight. And I give Broner more chances than Khan... MUCH more. Mayweather has easy work with everybody by this logic Mayweather would fight nobody. At the end Broner is just ducking Mayweather. He knows he cant win so he wont fight Mayweather. All this "big bro" talk is an excuse nothing more.


:sheeeit


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Pimp C said:


> No he just idolizes him and knows his place. He just doesn't want to fight him. I think PBF would fight him though.


You really don't understand the boxing mentality do you?

Holmes idolized Ali. Ali was a global icon and Holmes is an ATG Top 10 Heavyweight. They are in the PREMIER Flagship Division and Holmes went out and beat Ali's old ass to shit.

Lewis idolized Mason and he KHTFO.

Idolization don't mean anything in Boxing...

And it's not even a real idoliziation.

It's like some weird ghetto retard shit idolization.

Holmes actually idolized Ali because Muhammad Ali was the greatest African-American hero of that era behind MLK........ Broner idolize Floyd because Floyd throw money in the air.. that's some shallow shit. Broner will BEAT Floyd's asshole open if he COULD..

Broner know Floyd will rape that tight little black virgin ass.that's why he don't wanna fight Floyd not because he idolizes Floyd rofl.

Keep that asshole Virgin Broner... cuz Ali Raymi is coming.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Pimp C said:


> It's just not going to happen kinda like *Ward-Dirrell* the two were boys and Dirrell more so than Ward didn't want the fight.


:rofl Jesus Christ now you bringing Dirrell into this?

Dirrell faked a brain surgery and made up a doctor.............Ward and Dirrell didn't want to fight each other because that fight would have made Wladimir-Povetkin look like Holyfield-Bowe.

Dirrell's own ugly ass wife don't wanna see Dirrell vs Ward.. that fight will be so boring it turn her into a woman.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

LOL @ All the retards who actually think Broner give one FUCK about Floyd or vice versa.

It's a business........ Floyd will kill Broner for 100 Million USD.. and I'm pretty sure Broner will murder Floyd for a lot less... 20 Million USD and Broner will slit Floyd's throat if he got the balls to actually do it.



Adrien Broner is just a midget poor man's version of Riddick Bowe.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Broner is a bum.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Adrien Broner is just a midget poor man's version of Riddick Bowe.


Broner has tighter technique than Bowe's sloppy ass :-(


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> :rofl Jesus Christ now you bringing Dirrell into this?
> 
> Dirrell faked a brain surgery and made up a doctor.............Ward and Dirrell didn't want to fight each other because that fight would have made Wladimir-Povetkin look like Holyfield-Bowe.
> 
> Dirrell's own ugly ass wife don't wanna see Dirrell vs Ward.. that fight will be so boring it turn her into a woman.


Log off troll. Dirrell didn't want to fight Ward because they were boys. Ward really didn't have problems with it but Dirrell did. Which isn't really surprising since Dirrell is much more mentally weaker than Ward. Broner idolizes PBF because he's the best fighter of this era, did it his way and makes the most money. What's not to like?


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> :rofl Jesus Christ now you bringing Dirrell into this?
> 
> Dirrell faked a brain surgery and made up a doctor.............Ward and Dirrell didn't want to fight each other because that fight would have made Wladimir-Povetkin look like Holyfield-Bowe.
> 
> Dirrell's own ugly ass wife don't wanna see Dirrell vs Ward.. that fight will be so boring it turn her into a woman.


Actually ward was ready to beat the bitch out of dirrell there were footages of him training and he said he'll do what he has to do. it was bitch boy dirrell who made the big deal 'omg no we're fwiendz we can't fight"


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Relentless said:


> Broner is a bum.


An you're gay and love black cock.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Broner has tighter technique than Bowe's sloppy ass :-(


No I mean his actions and looks. Riddick Bowe was a giant 240 Pound Jack Ass who was at times funny and loves eating fattening food.
Broner is a midget jack ass who is NEVER FUNNY and loves eating fattening food. They both got some weird ass curls on their head and they both got a fat Dad.
Broner is a poor man's version because he don't got Rock Newman to tag team fools with.

Also I know you don't look favorably upon Bowe but to compare Broner to Riddick Bowe(who had one of the greatest wins of the last 25 years) is outrageous.

And Broner is a fucking 5'5 light weight.. of course he will look like he got better technique than Bowe..

Trust me.. Broner isn't better than Bowe in any way.

Bowe even eat out strippers pussys better.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Pimp C said:


> Log off troll. Dirrell didn't want to fight Ward because they were boys. Ward really didn't have problems with it but Dirrell did. Which isn't really surprising since Dirrell is much more mentally weaker than Ward. Broner idolizes PBF because he's the best fighter of this era, did it his way and makes the most money. What's not to like?


Broner and Joy Sinclaire haven't known each other as long as ward and bitch boy dirrell.

that big bro shit broner uses on sinclair literally makes me cringe.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Relentless said:


> Actually ward was ready to beat the bitch out of dirrell there were footages of him training and he said he'll do what he has to do. it was bitch boy dirrell who made the big deal 'omg no we're fwiendz we can't fight"


Ya Dirrell sounds pretty fucking bitch tbh. I remember he made up Doctor Shaw or some shit.. it was great.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Ya Dirrell sounds pretty fucking bitch tbh. I remember he made up Doctor Shaw or some shit.. it was great.


dr shaw hi :rofl

and his dumb ass uncle was going along with it.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Marquez isn't beating Broner, Broner would Mayweather the Old JMM. What is so grreat about Thurman? He didn't look special at all against Chavez and I'm expecting a tough fight with Karass. Broner would walk Alexander down.


I don't think Broner has the skills to do that to JMM, nor the defense. you saw the way Paulie was going to Broner's body. Marquez can do the same thing to stationary ass Broner. Broner simply can't pull off that Mayweather shoulder roll the way you know he wants to.

Thurman doesn't really have to be great to beat Broner down, he does however have the body punching expertise and the power to knock Broner the fuck out.

Alexander outboxes Broner, plain and simple imo


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Pimp C said:


> Log off troll. Dirrell didn't want to fight Ward because they were boys. Ward really didn't have problems with it but Dirrell did. Which isn't really surprising since Dirrell is much more mentally weaker than Ward. Broner idolizes PBF because he's the best fighter of this era, did it his way and makes the most money. What's not to like?


Shut the fuck up ******, does Texas have their own water yet or you still drinking the urine that leaks down from Mexico?

Broner don't idolize Floyd.. you are one seriously retarded mutt if you think that thing is for reals.

I bet you thought Ray Leonard being anally raped by his Coach was real too right?

Get off Broner's midget weird looking gorilla ass.. and actually root for a REAL fighter.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Relentless said:


> Broner and Joy Sinclaire haven't known each other as long as ward and bitch boy dirrell.
> 
> that big bro shit broner uses on sinclair literally makes me cringe.


It won't happen. I don't see how this is so hard to understand? What you fail to realize is that Broner is perfectly fine with playing second to PBF until he retires. If he continues to win he will get the big paydays and fame he wants, he's a very marketable fighter already.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Relentless said:


> dr shaw hi :rofl
> 
> and his dumb ass uncle was going along with it.


Lmao.. I remember Dirrell's wife calling out the word 'coward' or some shit and Dirrell started freaking out... that whole thing was comedic but guys like 'Pimp C' was probably crying irl because he thought Dirrell was gonna die from that tumor.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> No I mean his actions and looks. Riddick Bowe was a giant 240 Pound Jack Ass who was at times funny and loves eating fattening food.
> Broner is a midget jack ass who is NEVER FUNNY and loves eating fattening food. They both got some weird ass curls on their head and they both got a fat Dad.
> Broner is a poor man's version because he don't got Rock Newman to tag team fools with.
> 
> ...


The :bronesgoat is 5'7 :deal

and he throws tighter right hands and a better lead left hook.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Shut the fuck up ******, does Texas have their own water yet or you still drinking the urine that leaks down from Mexico?
> 
> Broner don't idolize Floyd.. you are one seriously retarded mutt if you think that thing is for reals.
> 
> ...


You're nothing but a troll and can't be taken seriously for real debate kindly fuck off. Quit believing in fairy tales because that fight ain't happening.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> No I mean his actions and looks. Riddick Bowe was a giant 240 Pound Jack Ass who was at times funny and loves eating fattening food.
> Broner is a midget jack ass who is NEVER FUNNY and loves eating fattening food. They both got some weird ass curls on their head and they both got a fat Dad.
> Broner is a poor man's version because he don't got Rock Newman to tag team fools with.
> 
> ...


:rofl :lol:

@turbotime As far as anything to do with Floyd, snake Broner can get fucked. :deal


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> I don't think Broner has the skills to do that to JMM, nor the defense. you saw the way Paulie was going to Broner's body. Marquez can do the same thing to stationary ass Broner. Broner simply can't pull off that Mayweather shoulder roll the way you know he wants to.
> 
> Thurman doesn't really have to be great to beat Broner down, he does however have the body punching expertise and the power to knock Broner the fuck out.
> 
> Alexander outboxes Broner, plain and simple imo


Yeah but Paulie lost that fight clearly so its irrelevant to me.

I just hope we get these fights next though. These fights will happen next year :deal


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Pimp C said:


> It won't happen. I don't see how this is so hard to understand? What you fail to realize is that Broner is perfectly fine with playing second to PBF until he retires. If he continues to win he will get the big paydays and fame he wants, he's a very marketable fighter already.


So we agree that he ducks Mayweather?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> :rofl :lol:
> 
> @turbotime As far as anything to do with Floyd, snake Broner can get fucked. :deal


:lol:

Broner did it his way. How many titles did Floyd have at 27-0 :deal


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Pimp C said:


> It won't happen. I don't see how this is so hard to understand? *What you fail to realize is that Broner is perfectly fine with playing second to PBF until he retires. *If he continues to win he will get the big paydays and fame he wants, he's a very marketable fighter already.


atsch He's fine with that because God Floyd will whip that little booaloo's asshole if they ever fight.. the moment Floyd start looking bad.. Broner will pounce on him.

Seriously ....... like does it effect your life if Broner and Floyd aren't friends? You actually believe that 'mini me' shit? Rofl.

I bet you believe Kobe 'idolize' Jordan as well. don't you? Rofl.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Pimp C said:


> You're nothing but a troll and can't be taken seriously for real debate kindly fuck off. Quit believing in fairy tales because that fight ain't happening.


You are talking about Broner...... that's not a real debate. Broner is a troll topic.

Calling others trolls is a sign of admitting defeat.

If I don't fuck off. What the fuck are you gonna do about it bitcH?

You want me to bring my Vitali Klitschko machine ass down to that shit hole you call Texas and beat you so bad you turn Ivory?


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Berliner said:


> So we agree that he ducks Mayweather?


If you want to call it that yeah. They both duck each other like the Klits.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

I think Mayweather don´t like Broner that much, show me a picture of them together and you don´t see in their body languages that they are close or anything.....
Also, Floyd Sr doesn´t seem to like Broner either, there is a interview on youtube where he says pretty emphatically that Broner is not even viewed as a challenge for Floyd (which is true) and his son would beat the shit out of that kid.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Pimp C said:


> It won't happen. I don't see how this is so hard to understand? What you fail to realize is that Broner is perfectly fine with playing second to PBF until he retires. If he continues to win he will get the big paydays and fame he wants, he's a very marketable fighter already.


Broner might be happy but if it makes sinclaire money he'll kick broner out of the big balls mansion and ban him from the boxing gym and kick his bitch ass to the curb.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Pimp C said:


> If you want to call it that yeah. They both duck each other like the Klits.


The Klits are brothers you retard.

Wladimir Klitschko is a bonafide Heavyweight ATG.. He will KO Broner with a JAB.
Vitali Klitschko is a top 15 H2H Fighter of all times and was giving Old but still Elite Lewis a fucking war.

You actually comparing Broner to the Klitschkos? Rofl.

Both Klitschkos destroy Broner resume/skill/h2h/everything.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Pimp C said:


> If you want to call it that yeah. They both duck each other like the Klits.


Both? So Mayweather also dont wants to fight Broner? Didnt knew that. Is there a source were he says that he doesnt want to fight Broner? And the Klits are Brothers. So it is a bad example. And yes it is a duck. But I leave it like that.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> You are talking about Broner...... that's not a real debate. Broner is a troll topic.
> 
> Calling others trolls is a sign of admitting defeat.
> 
> ...


This is a boxing forum asshole and Broner is one of the best young boxers in the sport today. If you don't like him fuck off. You're probably still mad about picking Demarco to beat him only to go to bed all hot and bothered. Keep praying for his downfall because he's gonna beat the shit outta Maidana next and keep making you look like a fucking know nothing bitter ass troll.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Pimp C said:


> If you want to call it that yeah. They both duck each other like the Klits.


Klitschkos are blood brothers and lovers.

bet broner dont even know joy sinclaires name is even sinclaire :rofl


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> You are talking about Broner...... that's not a real debate. Broner is a troll topic.
> 
> Calling others trolls is a sign of admitting defeat.
> 
> ...


:rofl

hey you better watch out pimp c from tha hood


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Vic said:


> I think Mayweather don´t like Broner that much, show me a picture of them together and you don´t see in their body languages that they are close or anything.....
> Also, Floyd Sr doesn´t seem to like Broner either, there is a interview on youtube where he says pretty emphatically that Broner is not even viewed as a challenge for Floyd (which is true) and his son would beat the shit out of that kid.


:deal



turbotime said:


> :lol:
> 
> Broner did it his way. How many titles did Floyd have at 27-0 :deal


:rofl atsch

I'm outta here.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

BTW Felix bitchadad I'd beat the fucking shit outta you bitch. You don't know me fake bitch.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Is there a source were Mayweather says that he doesnt want to fight Broner because he is his Little bro? :lol:


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> :deal
> 
> :rofl atsch
> 
> I'm outta here.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Relentless said:


> :rofl
> 
> hey you better watch out pimp c from tha hood


And you love BBC you steroid riddled midget. You wish you were black anyway little man.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Pimp C said:


> BTW Felix bitchadad I'd beat the fucking shit outta you bitch. You don't know me fake bitch.


:rofl

You are actually going to 'beat the shit' out of someone you don't know because that person said Broner and Floyd aren't really friends?

Lmao.. Me and you both know you are still a virgin. Aren't you virgin boy?

You can start making up stories and denying it all you want, it don't matter to me.

*But I know and YOU KNOW I KNOW you are still a virgin. * That's what matters.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Yeah but Paulie lost that fight clearly so its irrelevant to me.
> 
> I just hope we get these fights next though. These fights will happen next year :deal


He did lose the fight clearly but he still managed to outwork Broner at times & puzzle him with a good jab, bodyshots & movement. How is it irrelevant that Broner looked like shit against someone like Paulie (a guy that all near-elite fighters beat convincingly, even Con)? How can u expect Broner to clean up the division after a spotty performance like that? I mean seriously? Alexander, Bradley, Pac, JMM, & Thurman are entirely different animals to the likes of Pillow Punching Paulie.

I think even Robert Guerrero would give him a decent match because Broner doesn't have the movement that Floyd has to disable any of Guerrero's success. I do think that Broner would beat the shit out of Brook though and I'd love to see that


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> atsch He's fine with that because God Floyd will whip that little booaloo's asshole if they ever fight.. the moment Floyd start looking bad.. Broner will pounce on him.
> 
> Seriously ....... like does it effect your life if Broner and Floyd aren't friends? You actually believe that 'mini me' shit? Rofl.
> 
> I bet you believe Kobe 'idolize' Jordan as well. don't you? Rofl.


Stop instigating.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Pimp C said:


> And you love BBC you steroid riddled midget. You wish you were black anyway little man.


Duquan the janitor with the same old boring insults.

lets say i did love big black cawks... and?


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Pimp C said:


> And you love BBC you steroid riddled midget. You wish you were black anyway little man.


Why are you so racist? I bet you hate GGG and the Klitschkos too don't you.

Let me guess your favorite boxers are :

Broner
Floyd
Alexander
Bradley
and other midgets of that origin.

Am I right?>


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> :rofl
> 
> You are actually going to 'beat the shit' out of someone you don't know because that person said Broner and Floyd aren't really friends?
> 
> ...


Bitch you started it pussy. Don't write checks your fake pussy ass can't cash. I don't play around like that bitch. I walk it like I talk it. I guarantee you if you saw me in person you wouldn't be talking so tough.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Pimp C said:


> BTW Felix bitchadad I'd beat the fucking shit outta you bitch. You don't know me fake bitch.


:rofl you couldn't even beat the guy who stole the broom stick that was passed down 3 generations of your family.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Relentless said:


> Duquan the janitor with the same old boring insults.
> 
> lets say i did love big black cawks... and?


Yeah you do and fake rollies to. When you getting back on your roid cycle? Little man.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

FELLAS.

Back on topic.

Broner is in shape? Yes.

Broner is going to get into that tattoo'd trampstamped little Argentine ass? Yes.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Pimp C said:


> *Bitch you started it pussy. Don't write checks your fake pussy ass can't cash. I don't play around like that bitch. I walk it like I talk it*. I guarantee you if you saw me in person you wouldn't be talking so tough.


:rofl

:rofl

Mission accomplished.

You easier than your mama was 19 years ago.

Now you know who your real daddy is.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> :rofl
> 
> :rofl
> 
> ...


Fuck off you corny nerdy motherucker. I punk fuck *****s like you in person.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Pimp C said:


> Bitch you started it pussy. Don't write checks your fake pussy ass can't cash. I don't play around like that bitch. I walk it like I talk it. I guarantee you if you saw me in person you wouldn't be talking so tough.


you're broke ass has never written a check in your life!

only check you ever see is the welfare one you receive.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

turbotime said:


> FELLAS.
> 
> Back on topic.
> 
> ...


I was until you had dumbass trolls like Felix come into the thread and try to ruin it.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Pimp C said:


> Yeah you do and fake rollies to. When you getting back on your roid cycle? Little man.


now you're gonna bring up the authenticity of my watch. a watch you've not seen in person? :rofl

step yo game up dukie.

and i'll get back on my roid cycle in a few months was that supposed to be an insult? :lol:


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Relentless said:


> you're broke ass has never written a check in your life!
> 
> only check you ever see is the welfare one you receive.


Go do a line of coke some roids or suck some dick loser. BTW get a job while you're at it you council estate living motherfucker.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Pimp C said:


> Fuck off you corny nerdy motherucker. *I punk fuck *****s like you in person*.


No you dont :lol:


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Pimp C said:


> Go do a line of coke some roids or suck some dick loser. BTW get a job while you're at it you council estate living motherfucker.


u mad?

Atleast I can afford coke and don't have to suck dick or give away my cheese burgers for poor mans coke.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Relentless said:


> now you're gonna bring up the authenticity of my watch. a watch you've not seen in person? :rofl
> 
> step yo game up dukie.
> 
> and i'll get back on my roid cycle in a few months was that supposed to be an insult? :lol:


Yeah it's an insult too lazy to commit to hard work without cutting corners. You're not a paid athlete so you can't even hide behind that excuse Alok.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Shut the fuck up people. Non-topic posts from here on out will be deleted.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

turbotime said:


> :lol: Haven't seen ya much since your boy Matthysse got put back in line.


:hey

This thread reminded me of how much of a literal ****** FelixTrinidad actually is. :-(

Anyhow,

Broner vs Maidana is going to be a nice showcase of where Broner is at. I'm picking Broner.

Also, folks in this thread need to stop saying Broner is a Mayweather clone. He. Is. Not. His fighting style is not a mirror of Floyd's, neither in footwork nor in shoulder-roll technique nor in punch selection. :lol:


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Relentless said:


> what i do with my body is up to me why u mad?
> 
> he mad about my body :rofl


Weren't you tracked down and threatened on the other site for talking shit behind a computer screen like this?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

It is pretty crazy to people to run up all that so quickly. 


This ain't a race tho!


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Leftsmash said:


> Weren't you tracked down and threatened on the other site for talking shit behind a computer screen like this?


No that was some little white kid from blackpool or something.

Most people know where to find me in London anyway I live in plaistow and used to train out of west ham abc and now hit fort galaxy gym same gym as scurlarauntings.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Glad to see Broner get so much traffic already.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

anyway back to brohoener

i wonder if his parents still have sex?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Relentless said:


> anyway back to brohoener
> 
> i wonder if his parents still have sex?


Why you hate on Brone-diggs aleady?


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Why you hate on Brone-diggs aleady?


coz all the floyd joy sinclaire fans kiss his ass.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

@Pimp C you going down for the fight?


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> @Pimp C you going down for the fight?


I might San Antonio is always a good time. What about you?


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

it won't be a stair race with Maidana


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

mishima said:


> it won't be a stair race with Maidana


No it won't it will be a savage beating in which Maidana gets hit at will with combos and counters all night long.


----------



## LittleRed (Jun 4, 2013)

How much does bronee way.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Relentless said:


> coz all the floyd joy sinclaire fans kiss his ass.


:lol: Why because we pick him to beat Maidana? He will.


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

Pimp C said:


> No it won't it will be a savage beating in which Maidana gets hit at will with combos and counters all night long.


like the savage beating he gave to Paulie M


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Relentless said:


> coz all the floyd joy sinclaire fans kiss his ass.


Not Joy's non-black fans.

Me, Leon, SJS, PityTheFool just for starters.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Maidana is made for Broner, should be a good display of his offense. If Broner struggles it says a lot about him. Also, don't think their fighting style is alike... Broner is more of an offensive minded fighter with decent defense.. Floyd is a more of a defense minded fighter with damn good offense. Footwork isn't near the same.. I honestly don't think Broner is trying to be Floyd...


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

mishima said:


> like the savage beating he gave to Paulie M


:rofl

A guy "glass chinned" Khan destroyed years ago when he was close to his prime :hey

Broner ain't shit :deal


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Not Joy's non-black fans.
> 
> Me, Leon, SJS, PityTheFool just for starters.


Hey now.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

D-U-D-E said:


> :rofl
> 
> A guy "glass chinned" Khan destroyed years ago when he was close to his prime :hey
> 
> Broner ain't shit :deal


Paulie was drained :deal










:kwonooh


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

miniq said:


> Wouldn't be surprised is Maidana sons this kiddo.
> 
> Broner such a hypejob. WHO HE BEAT. NOBODY.


Am realllllly hoping this happens. So sick and fucking tired of this joke. Just want him to go away forever...after a chicken dance :rofl


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Glad to see Broner get so much traffic already.


why do you care about how much attention he gets lol


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> why do you care about how much attention he gets lol


It's great for our beloved site.


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

broner really does sound like a female tennis player when he punches though :yep


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Hey now.


bjl12 too apparently.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

mishima said:


> like the savage beating he gave to Paulie M


Paulie is a great survivor..

also good job finding gifs of paulies only decent shots landed in the fight :lol:


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> Paulie is a great survivor..
> 
> also good job finding gifs of paulies only decent shots landed in the fight :lol:


:lol: @ paulie's right hands. I've had ex's swing at me harder.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> It's great for our beloved site.


would be better if the likes of Kavaliauskas and fortuna got more attention as Broner gets tons of attention elsewhere. but then again those guys don't flush money down the toilet and post pics of themselves getting their cocks sucked (not to say Broner hasn't sucked a few himself) like Broner does so there's that.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> would be better if the likes of Kavaliauskas and fortuna got more attention as Broner gets tons of attention elsewhere. but then again those guys don't flush money down the toilet and post pics of themselves getting their cocks sucked (not to say Broner hasn't sucked a few himself) like Broner does so there's that.


They'd get more attention if they had as many haters too though. works both ways sadly.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

mishima said:


> like the savage beating he gave to Paulie M


Paulie gave a good showing... Broner clearly won that fight though..


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Pimp C said:


> I might San Antonio is always a good time. What about you?


don't think I could swing it. want to though...


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

I wonder what Floyd thinks about Broner's lack of discipline between fights? Not his antics, because those don't matter (unless he fucks up going in raw and catches something), but his weight gaining and drinking. Floyd used to party more, but he's always been a gym-rat and stayed light between fights. Broner's not Hopkinsesque or Mayweatheresque in his lifestyle.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

JMP said:


> I wonder what Floyd thinks about Broner's lack of discipline between fights? Not his antics, because those don't matter (unless he fucks up going in raw and catches something), but his weight gaining and drinking. Floyd used to party more, but he's always been a gym-rat and stayed light between fights. Broner's not Hopkinsesque or Mayweatheresque in his lifestyle.


I don't think he likes it.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

mishima said:


> like the savage beating he gave to Paulie M


You don't believe that shit yourself. With that said paulie and maidana fight nothing alike. Maida is there to be hit paulie isn't.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

turbotime said:


> :lol: Why because we pick him to beat Maidana? He will.


What?

I pick him to beat Madonna too. And who's we you're never gonna be the 'we' you wanna be stevie.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Pimp C said:


> You don't believe that shit yourself. With that said paulie and maidana fight nothing alike. Maida is there to be hit paulie isn't.


:rofl bonbon went life and death with a khan victim


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Hella impressive!


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Lol people say Broner has the same fans as Floyd but yet everyday on YouTube Broner gets nothing but hate From mayweather fans. Idk I think people are jealous of this guy. What has he really done yet... I don't blame people for disliking him but the hates ridiculous. Broners never did any racist rants, or accused anybody of doing steriods. And there's a lot of fighters who gain weight inbetween fights, why does Broner get bashed?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Relentless said:


> What?
> 
> I pick him to beat Madonna too. And who's we you're never gonna be the 'we' you wanna be stevie.


Who is we then? I'm a Mayweather fan.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

mishima said:


> like the savage beating he gave to Paulie M


The fight looked like a beating too me.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Broner is nothing special, said it before ill say it again, people can see qualities in him that arent there if they want, everyone's going to find out about his limitations soon enough.


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I think we'll see Broner vs Mayweather. Would love it especially next year once the 2 clean the division out together.


Broner aint cleaning out shit. He will probably lose to Maidana.


----------



## PrinceN (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Broner is a super athlete.


yep he beat Ty Lawson in basketball


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

PrinceN said:


> yep he beat Ty Lawson in basketball


:yep


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Rigondeaux said:


> Broner aint cleaning out shit. *He will probably lose to Maidana.*


He wouldn't dare :lol:


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> :yep


Give me a fucking break :rofl


----------



## heavyweightcp (Jun 11, 2013)

Broner is going to stop Marco


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

I personally thought Broner beat Paulie all over the ring and landed whatever he wanted.


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

Glad to see he's back in shape. As much as I think that the guy is human trash on personal level, he's a good fighter. He needs to watch himself between fights though, it's all fair and well blowing up in between fights now, but you just need to look at Ricky Hatton to see that it's not good for you in the long term. Hatton did it for years and his body paid for it. He's still only in his early 30's but looks a lot older.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

So based on climbing some steps he in shape to fight for 36 minutes? C'mon maaaaaaaaneee. I think Broner wins but it's just because Maidana is a very basic fighter. You watch Broner will be outworked.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Give me a fucking break :rofl


:rofl

Hatin' ass. :verysad


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> :rofl
> 
> Hatin' ass. :verysad


Man, I've been watching so many unbelievable ATGs do their thing the last couple weeks that are on levels so much higher, I couldn't give a fuck about this clown in reality. :lol:

Whatever. This era blows anyway.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Broner can't hold a Michael Dokes jockstrap P4P


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Man, I've been watching so many unbelievable ATGs do their thing the last couple weeks that are on levels so much higher, I couldn't give a fuck about this clown in reality. :lol:
> 
> Whatever. This era blows anyway.


:lol: I do like the venom though on the Snake Broner. Neve rsee you really go in on fighters :yep Hate that it's my manz though.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> :lol: I do like the venom though on the Snake Broner. Neve rsee you really go in on fighters :yep Hate that it's my manz though.


I thought we were just playing around? :lol:

I don't hate fighters, you know that. :-(


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> I thought we were just playing around? :lol:
> 
> I don't hate fighters, you know that. :-(


Knew you were a fan! :happy










:bronesgoat


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Knew you were a fan! :happy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You bought the whole "snake" line? :lol: That's Floyds problem. I don't care about this young kid trying to eat man, Jesus Christ. :rofl atsch


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> Broner can't hold a Michael Dokes jockstrap P4P







Joe Louis would've been proud of the left hook at about 4.45


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

DrMo said:


> Joe Louis would've been proud of the left hook at about 4.45


:lol:

Random as FUCK and you sniff it out like a shark with blood in the water.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

DrMo said:


> Joe Louis would've been proud of the left hook at about 4.45


Fucking brutality.

Dokes made a good show of his fight with Holyfield. Spent a while in prison after boxing IIRC. Died young.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> You bought the whole "snake" line? :lol: That's Floyds problem. I don't care about this young kid trying to eat man, Jesus Christ. :rofl atsch


Well I'm noot sure how many people actually dislike the guy. So many people were ooooo Maidana is gonna spark this overrated bum.

Now the fight is signed and hardly anyone is speaking up :yep I gotta ease up though a bit :lol: Pity is mad at me


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Well I'm noot sure how many people actually dislike the guy. So many people were ooooo Maidana is gonna spark this overrated bum.
> 
> Now the fight is signed and hardly anyone is speaking up :yep I gotta ease up though a bit :lol: Pity is mad at me


I have no problem with Adrien Broner. Truth.

Go to footwork thread :lol:


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

this era just started in all honesty. and I saw Michael Dokes get fought by Bowe...


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Who is we then? I'm a Mayweather fan.


I don't include you


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> :lol:
> 
> Random as FUCK and you sniff it out like a shark with blood in the water.


I'm a big fan of the lost generation & super-talented party animals in general :yep



MadcapMaxie said:


> Fucking brutality.
> 
> Dokes made a good show of his fight with Holyfield. Spent a while in prison after boxing IIRC. Died young.


Holy-Dokes is one of my all-time favourite fights, I've seen it more times than I care to remember. Dokes has lost most of the mobility of his early days but he's well prepared, highly motivated & his hands are still blazing quick.

Yeah, Dokes did a few years for a nasty incident with an ex-girlfriend (kidnap + sexual assault + attempted murder).

Died of liver cancer, not really surprising for someone who used to buy k's of coke for personaly use!


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

He still looks fat. Looks about 160 lbs. in that video. Maidana is looking in better shape. Guy looked healthy as fuck in their press photos. Broner was looking bloated and slobbish.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> He still looks fat. Looks about 160 lbs. in that video. Maidana is looking in better shape. Guy looked healthy as fuck in their press photos. Broner was looking bloated and slobbish.


Who you picking?


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Who you picking?


Immediately think of Mayweather-Mosley any time I read that now. That tagline stuck.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Immediately think of Mayweather-Mosley any time I read that now. That tagline stuck.


:lol: GBP really dropped the ball on that.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Garcia, Matthysse, Pac, Bradley would all whoop Broner. It would not even be close.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Maidana, but the Argentinos has been letting me down. Until one of those damn guys wins a big fight, I'm not banking on them anymore.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> He still looks fat. Looks about 160 lbs. in that video. Maidana is looking in better shape. Guy looked healthy as fuck in their press photos. Broner was looking bloated and slobbish.


That video is old that was just released. This was when he was on tour. Broners been started training camp.

__
http://instagr.am/p/gocXAnO4d7/


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

miniq said:


> Wouldn't be surprised is Maidana sons this kiddo.
> 
> Broner such a hypejob. WHO HE BEAT. NOBODY.


Who has Maidana beat?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

nvs said:


> Garcia, Matthysse, Pac, Bradley would all whoop Broner. It would not even be close.


Maidana is Matthysse's daddy in case you were wondering.


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Who has Maidana beat?


Better opposition than Broner, you know it.

Ortiz, JSK, Josesito, Morales.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> I personally thought Broner beat Paulie all over the ring and landed whatever he wanted.


He did, its just that you had that small minority here claiming that it was a razor close fight, and once they read or hear something so many times it creates a false memory in their minds, the fact of the matter is most people dont know what they are talking about


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

mishima said:


> like the savage beating he gave to Paulie M


They move like Floyd but getting clocked rolling.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> He did, its just that you had that small minority here claiming that it was a razor close fight, and once they read or hear something so many times it creates a false memory in their minds, the fact of the matter is most people dont know what they are talking about


Broner went 12 rounds against the shot version of a guy no skill or chin having amere con easily disposed of.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Maidana is Matthysse's daddy in case you were wondering.


I werent wondering but Matthysse would adopt Broner and beat him up like a ginger headed step child if they ever fought. 
I believe in progame Matthysse would put a whooping on Maidana too.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Relentless said:


> Broner went 12 rounds against the shot version of a guy no skill or chin having amere con easily disposed of.


I better not see you going around claiming "STYLES MAKE FIGHTS" if thats the case


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

At the end of the day its very much a measured risk from Goldenboy putting Broner in the ring with Maidana, a lot like what they did with Ortiz and Khan. I expect him to have moments where he looks sensational and moments where Maidana makes him look like a mug himself. Ultimately he should come through with a 8 - 4 / 9 - 3 kind of decision but one thing is for sure Maidana will bring the heat and if Broner doesnt move his feet they will need to scrape him off the deck after Maidana steamrolls him.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> I better not see you going around claiming "STYLES MAKE FIGHTS" if thats the case


have I?


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> He did, its just that you had that small minority here claiming that it was a razor close fight, and once they read or hear something so many times it creates a false memory in their minds, the fact of the matter is most people dont know what they are talking about


It was a close fight, anyone who thinks otherwise dont know shit, i still think Broner won close but clear. Would have been interesting if Paulie was 4-5 years younger though.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

PBFred said:


> Better opposition than Broner, you know it.
> 
> Ortiz, JSK, Josesito, Morales.


No it actually isn't better opposition.
I'd say Ortiz, the best win on Maidana's record is no better than the DeMarco or Malinaggi wins on Broners.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> It was a close fight, anyone who thinks otherwise dont know shit, i still think Broner won close but clear. Would have been interesting if Paulie was 4-5 years younger though.


I had it 8-4, I can see a 7-5 in there as well

It depends on personal preference as to how you score i guess. personally, I don't give rounds to a person with a high workrate but only lands blocked punches and an occasional jab, whilst getting peppered with right hands


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> No it actually isn't better opposition.
> I'd say Ortiz, the best win on Maidana's record is no better than the DeMarco or Malinaggi wins on Broners.


You think the Ortiz win is better than the Lopez win?


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> No it actually isn't better opposition.
> I'd say Ortiz, the best win on Maidana's record is no better than the DeMarco or Malinaggi wins on Broners.


Ortiz was supposed to rip through Maidana in a showcase fight while Demarco and Paulie were served up as easy belts for AB. Not even close.

Comparing cards:
Malignaggi and Morales cancel each other out. 
Demarco and maybe Lopez. 
PDL is Broner's next best win and that was a bit of a farce.

To summarize, Maidana has two wins (Ortiz and JSK) better than anything Broner has done to date. I'm not hating and am a fan of AB and just calling it as I see it.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

turbotime said:


> You think the Ortiz win is better than the Lopez win?


Yep, Ortiz was a solid fighter on the come up at the time, wasn't struggling to make weight has was taking people out with style and had Maidana looking outclassed as well.

Lopez is a 140 fighter shot up to 154 to be a gimmie fight for Ortiz to move to Canelo, got lucky, fought Canelo at 154 got demolished, then sent down to 147 and beaten by Maidana. In my eyes he is a 140 fighter fighting out of division so that Golden Boy and move bigger pieces around.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> I had it 8-4, I can see a 7-5 in there as well
> 
> It depends on personal preference as to how you score i guess. personally, I don't give rounds to a person with a high workrate but only lands blocked punches and an occasional jab, whilst getting peppered with right hands


I had it 7-5 to Broner so it would seem we are on the same page, Paulie done some nice work early.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

PBFred said:


> Ortiz was supposed to rip through Maidana in a showcase fight while Demarco and Paulie were served up as easy belts for AB. Not even close.
> 
> Comparing cards:
> Malignaggi and Morales cancel each other out.
> ...


Ortiz supposed ripping through Maidana has shit to do with the fact that he wasn't a 140 titlist, wasn't an elite or top class in the division at the time, and still went on to do nothing at 140 nor 147.

Malinaggi was a 147 belt holder at least.
DeMarco was THE MAN at 135 the class of the division according to rank, and plenty people were saying he was going to land and KO Broner before the fight.

Both wins better than Maidana's ortiz victory.

PDL is a solid journey man, not elite nice win for Broner as well about equal to the Ortiz fight as well.

Broner fought higher class fighters in the lower weight divisions, than the quality of fighters Maidana fought and beat at 140 and 147.


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Ortiz supposed ripping through Maidana has shit to do with the fact that he wasn't a 140 titlist, wasn't an elite or top class in the division at the time, and still went on to do nothing at 140 nor 147.


Ortiz was the perceived future star of the sport like Broner is currently so let's see in a month if he is able to fare better against El Chino than Ortiz did.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

PBFred said:


> Ortiz was the perceived future star of the sport like Broner is currently so let's see in a month if he is able to fare better against El Chino than Ortiz did.


What ortiz was perceived as means nothing when talking about what he accomplished when Maidana beat him.
Trying to compare unfulfilled hype of Ortiz with fullfilled accomplishment and hype of Broner is a losing game bro. Broner is a 3 division titlist and arguably the man in 130 and 135 when he competed there.

Maidana has never been in consideration for the man in any division he has fought in, he beat a solid fighter in Ortiz at 140, that is about the pennicle of his actual accomplishment in boxing.


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> What ortiz was perceived as means nothing when talking about what he accomplished when Maidana beat him.
> Trying to compare unfulfilled hype of Ortiz with fullfilled accomplishment and hype of Broner is a losing game bro. Broner is a 3 division titlist and arguably the man in 130 and 135 when he competed there.
> 
> Maidana has never been in consideration for the man in any division he has fought in, he beat a solid fighter in Ortiz at 140, that is about the pennicle of his actual accomplishment in boxing.


"Fulfilled accomplishment" and "Broner" do not belong in the same sentance, yet. Maidana is his toughest fight by a Ricky Hatton country mile so let's see how he does. Maidana could very well spark him out.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

PBFred said:


> "Fulfilled accomplishment" and "Broner" do not belong in the same sentance, yet. Maidana is his toughest fight by a Ricky Hatton country mile so let's see how he does. Maidana could very well spark him out.


LOL, yeah 3 division titlist at 23 being the man at 130 and 135 and then jumping up to 147 and taking a title in his first appearance isn't an accomplishment? LOL
Put down that haterade.
No matter how you feel about Broner he has accomplished a lot and at a young age.

Maidana is a tough fight and biggest fight most likely (physically) but no he isn't any tougher than De Leon or DeMarco sylistically or with regard to power.


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> LOL, yeah 3 division titlist at 23 being the man at 130 and 135 and then jumping up to 147 and taking a title in his first appearance isn't an accomplishment? LOL
> Put down that haterade.
> No matter how you feel about Broner he has accomplished a lot and at a young age.
> 
> Maidana is a tough fight and biggest fight most likely (physically) but no he isn't any tougher than De Leon or DeMarco sylistically or with regard to power.


3 division titlest is a testament to Mr. Al Haymon's matchmaking as Broner is able to magically go to any division he wants and fight a weak champion there for a belt or win a vacant one against a no hoper as he did at 130.

Only possible exception is Demarco who was a legit champion but his claim to fame is knocking out Linares which in hindsight was not that great of an accomplishment.

If you use collecting belts as the main/only form of determining accomplishment then you win otherwise Maidana has him by the balls.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

PBFred said:


> 3 division titlest is a testament to Mr. Al Haymon's matchmaking as Broner is able to magically go to any division he wants and fight a weak champion there for a belt or win a vacant one against a no hoper as he did at 130.
> 
> Only possible exception is Demarco who was a legit champion but his claim to fame is knocking out Linares which in hindsight was not that great of an accomplishment.
> 
> If you use collecting belts as the main/only form of determining accomplishment then you win otherwise Maidana has him by the balls.


Yeah being ranked top 3 in those divisions by other boxing bodies and number 1 in the ring is also Haymon? 
Any fighter can fight in any division they want as long as they make the weight, your critique makes no sense.
The only champ you could claim he fought that was weak was Paulie, but you ignore that he had just jumped up from 135 to 147 to fight him in his first fight. Yet you will not give him credit for that because you are blinded by hate.

If getting belts were easy everyone would have them I suppose, but like I said Broner is a 3 division champion, he was arguably the man in 130 and 135 when he competed there.


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> If getting belts were easy everyone would have them I suppose, but like I said Broner is a 3 division champion, he was arguably the man in 130 and 135 when he competed there.


Rankings and opportunities for title fights are determined politically almost as much as actual in-ring achievements and you should know this by now. Being the percevied man at 130 and 135 while Broner was there is great and all but those divisions were and continue to be the weakest in boxing.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

PBFred said:


> Rankings and opportunities for title fights are determined politically almost as much as actual in-ring achievements and you should know this by now. Being the percevied man at 130 and 135 while Broner was there is great and all but those divisions were and continue to be the weakest in boxing.


And agian if getting belts were easy everyone would have them.
You can't deny or try to diminish what Broner has already accomplished at the age of 23. Period. When you try to you kill your credibility.
Again 130 and 135 Broner fought the best of the division and won, he can't help who was in his division, but he fougth and beat the elite, while Maidana never has in his divisions.

And again if you are going to compare who they fought, not perceptions but the actual resume and quality of fighters fought and beaten, Broner trumphs Maidana handidly.

Perez, DeMarco, Ponce De Leon, Malinaggi, Rees those are better fighters and names than the wins Maidana has IMHO.

We'll just have to agree to disagree though because I don't see your point.


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> And agian if getting belts were easy everyone would have them.
> You can't deny or try to diminish what Broner has already accomplished at the age of 23. Period. When you try to you kill your credibility.
> Again 130 and 135 Broner fought the best of the division and won, he can't help who was in his division, but he fougth and beat the elite, while Maidana never has in his divisions.
> 
> ...


I have not once brought Broner's age into it but I'm simply comparing their respective wins and feel that Maidana has the better ones. I'm not trying to say that Maidana is the better fighter or will have the better career.

Broner only fought twice at 135 (Rees and Demarco) and being considered "the man" based on those two wins is a combination of politics and a weak division as I have already pointed out. Those two are hardly "elite" and neither are any of the guys Broner beat at 130.

Guys like Ward are truly the man in their divisions once they commit there and clean house.


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Anyone else care to give their opinion here? Interested to hear what others think.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

PBFred said:


> I have not once brought Broner's age into it but I'm simply comparing their respective wins and feel that Maidana has the better ones. I'm not trying to say that Maidana is the better fighter or will have the better career.
> 
> Broner only fought twice at 135 (Rees and Demarco) and being considered "the man" based on those two wins is a combination of politics and a weak division as I have already pointed out. Those two are hardly "elite" and neither are any of the guys Broner beat at 130.
> 
> Guys like Ward are truly the man in their divisions once they commit there and clean house.


Ward is the man at 168 and Adonis is the man at 175 only beating Dawson who previously was the man.

Sorry but you become the man by either cleaning house or beating the man in the division.

Broner was at a jam at 130 with all the titlst who didn't want to fight each other, but he was begging to fight them and they refused. 
He outgrew the division went up to 135 and demolished the man in the division, becoming the man in the division, tried to fight the UK dude/Vasquez winner when that was supposed to be the fight, and I think Abril had to fight Bogere as a mandatory and instead of sittling he moved up to 147 and beat Paulie.

No matter how you cut it the young man has fought elite talent in all of the divisions he fought in and beat them all.
Maidana has not, when he has stepped up he has been beaten.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

who's a better fighter, Josesito Lopez or Adrien Broner?


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Adrien Broner is better than Josesito Lopez IMO

I feel Broner is massively underrated


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Adrien Broner is better than Josesito Lopez IMO
> 
> I feel Broner is massively underrated


How, guy struggled against fucking Paulie Malignaggi. If anything he's the most overrated fighter out. Guy is ranked p4p top ~6 by the Ring. If that isn't overrated, then you don't know what it.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> How, guy struggled against fucking Paulie Malignaggi. If anything he's the most overrated fighter out. Guy is ranked p4p top ~6 by the Ring. If that isn't overrated, then you don't know what it.


How do I think Broner is ranked above lopez? Because I picture them fighting in my head and I see Broner winning everytime


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> It was a close fight, anyone who thinks otherwise dont know shit, i still think Broner won close but clear. Would have been interesting if Paulie was 4-5 years younger though.


I don't think that Paulie was any better 5 years ago. He looked like the guy that gets beaten up against elite fighters while struggling against Lovemore N'dou type fighters. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## elterrible (May 20, 2013)

I now found something more annoying than people who dont smoke carrying around unlit cigars in their mouths to look cool....

TI carrying around a skateboard with no wheels on it to look cool. WTF kind of shit is that.

@*Sweethome_Bama* We need to know if this brother TI is gay for carrying around a skateboard with no wheels because he thinks it looks cool. Whats your gaydar say?


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

elterrible said:


> I now found something more annoying than people who dont smoke carrying around unlit cigars in their mouths to look cool....
> 
> TI carrying around a skateboard with no wheels on it to look cool. WTF kind of shit is that.
> 
> @*Sweethome_Bama* We need to know if this brother TI is gay for carrying around a skateboard with no wheels because he thinks it looks cool. Whats your gaydar say?


If he just bought a board it won't have the gear on it yet..

and since when did a 'skateboard' signify homosexuality?

Now I never knew of T.I to be a skate boarder so maybe he was buying it for his kid or something but plenty of black dudes skateboard, its not been something black guys haven't done in the past.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Holy smokes, AB in stupid shape!






#Pray4Chino !


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

This fight is going to be Broner coming out party. He will destroy Maidana who will be to wide, too slow, and impatient trying to penetrate that defense. Brone will be very accurate and way too sharp. 

How people say he struggled with Paulie is crazy. He walked that dude down. Yes he could have made it easier just by giving a little movement or even stepping back after landing and popping that jab. He gave Paulie more opportunities than Paulie created.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

The more I watch the fight, the more one sided it looks. Pauli being walked down and beaten up by the smaller man in Broner. 

Can't wait for this, I'll be celebrating my Bday on that day. Broner is one fav fighters to watch.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Amazing the hate Broner gets. 

Matthysse KO's a couple cans. Oh my godzzzzzzzz He'd beat everyone from 140-147. 

Broner does the same and jumps weights to do it - errghhhhhh what a mayweather wanna be it's not fair hes too big for these guys :cry :cry


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Vic said:


> I think Mayweather don´t like Broner that much, show me a picture of them together and you don´t see in their body languages that they are close or anything.....
> Also, Floyd Sr doesn´t seem to like Broner either, there is a interview on youtube where he says pretty emphatically that Broner is not even viewed as a challenge for Floyd (which is true) and his son would beat the shit out of that kid.


Don't listen to crackhead SR vic cmon.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Don't listen to crackhead SR vic cmon.


He´s still Floyd´s father, and Broner is what ? Some other boxer that wants to look like Floyd......I imagine the discussions between Sr, Jr, Roger, etc... Floyd is no fool, he knows how people can change, I bet he had bad experiences with so called "friends" before.......Broner can be a potential opponent someday, do you think Floyd, as competitive as he is, is going to say "hey, kid, come here, I´ll teach you all and treat you like a son despite the fact that I didn´t know you before". 
Riiiiiiight....liking or not, there is a chance that some day this kid simply go to there and say, " I´ll fight Floyd if that´s what people want and if that´s where the money is". 
It happens....he is a potential opponent for Floyd in the future and I beleive Floyd knows that this is a possibility....

We are talking about Floyd Mayweather here, one of the most focused fighters ever, extremly competitive in everything......


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Vic said:


> He´s still Floyd´s father, and Broner is what ? Some other boxer that wants to look like Floyd......I imagine the discussions between Sr, Jr, Roger, etc... Floyd is no fool, he knows how people can change, I bet he had bad experiences with so called "friends" before.......Broner can be a potential opponent someday, do you think Floyd, as competitive as he is, is going to say "hey, kid, come here, I´ll teach you all and treat you like a son despite the fact that I didn´t know you before".
> Riiiiiiight....liking or not, there is a chance that some day this kid simply go to there and say, " I´ll fight Floyd if that´s what people want and if that´s where the money is".
> It happens....he is a potential opponent for Floyd in the future and I beleive Floyd knows that this is a possibility....
> 
> We are talking about Floyd Mayweather here, one of the most focused fighters ever, extremly competitive in everything......


Still, dancing with someone in a boxing ring is not a sign of personal tension :lol:

Also a very 2 faced person himself. Look at all the venom in Delahoya vs Mayweather, now they are all buddy buddy laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Haters won't even be able to hate on his resume after the 14th


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Still, dancing with someone in a boxing ring is not a sign of personal tension :lol:
> 
> Also a very 2 faced person himself. Look at all the venom in Delahoya vs Mayweather, now they are all buddy buddy laughing all the way to the bank.


Well, they knew the camera was on.......I didn´t say there is a tension, but I find very hard to believe that Floyd is treating Broner like a brother, like a son, when he knows that there is a possibility that they fight sometime and that Broner can use what he learned in that potential fight someday.
I mean, people are already talking about both fighting, quetioning Floyd Sr about it and all......so, do you think they don´t hear that quite often ? And when Floyd hears it he simply thinks "oh, know, he´s my brother". Floyd is naive if he´s acting like that......and I don´t think he is, like I said, I´m sure he saw guys who were closer to him before changing sides because of something.....something like money.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Vic said:


> Well, they knew the camera was on.......I didn´t say there is a tension, but I find very hard to believe that Floyd is treating Broner like a brother, like a son, when he knows that there is a possibility that they fight sometime and that Broner can use what he learned in that potential fight someday.
> I mean, people are already talking about both fighting, quetioning Floyd Sr about it and all......so, do you think they don´t hear that quite often ? And when Floyd hears it he simply thinks "oh, know, he´s my brother". Floyd is naive if he´s acting like that......and I don´t think he is, like I said, I´m sure he saw guys who were closer to him before changing sides because of something.....something like money.


I believe the fight will happen down the line if Broner keeps it up. Nothing wrong with looking up to fighters. Floyd looked up to Delahoya when he was 135 and Oscar 147 and were nothing but respectful


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Enough with these threads and these moronic fanboys trying to hype Broner up, the guy sucks.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Can't wait to see Broner's chin tested finally!


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Don't listen to crackhead SR vic cmon.


They even dance like light weights.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> I don't think that Paulie was any better 5 years ago. He looked like the guy that gets beaten up against elite fighters while struggling against Lovemore N'dou type fighters. Nothing more, nothing less.


Malignaggi had better use of his legs, was quicker and could fight 12 hard rounds, of course he was better.


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> Haters won't even be able to hate on his resume after the 14th


To be clear, I wasn't hating on his resume but simply giving my opinion that Maidana has better wins at this stage of their respective careers. I've always been a supporter of Broner both here and ESB but do feel that he could use a beating to get his mind right.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> Malignaggi had better use of his legs, was quicker and could fight 12 hard rounds, of course he was better.


Which fight was it that he showed this greater ability?


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Which fight was it that he showed this greater ability?


He was a better physical specimen at 27yrs old than he was at 32yrs old, im not saying he had greater ability. Without going into great detail he wasnt able to sustain the same amount of effort he was once capable of over the 12 round distance, it really isnt rocket science and im in no way saying that Malignaggi was once some unbeatable beast.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm looking forward to the 15th when broner beats madonna, the fan boys are gonna come in masses. can't wait to make pimp c cry again.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> Malignaggi had better use of his legs, was quicker and could fight 12 hard rounds, of course he was better.


He even said himself that he used to be quicker.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

If Boner was as good as he thinks he is then he could be fat and Maidana would still be in trouble


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

I've been saying since this was announced that I'm extremely excited for this fight. As a fan, it's an all win situation.

If Maidana test Broner a bit (which I think he will) then we get to see an exciting fight and some development by Broner.
If Broner comes in and blasts Maidana out, then we see the further emergence of a star.
If Maidana pulls off the upset his star shines a lot brighter and we get to see how Broner handles adversity.

No matter what, I see bombs landing.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Berliner said:


> He even said himself that he used to be quicker.


Why wouldn't he say that? His quickness never seemed to bother the better fighters...


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

If Broner wins it'll either show he is awesome against sluggers or it'll answer a hell of a lot of questions. This is the kind of fight where a tight win will actually do him more favours with the people who doubt him than beating the crap out of him intill the end will.

Of course Broner could actually lose, I'll form a better opinion closer to the fight.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Why wouldn't he say that? His quickness never seemed to bother the better fighters...


I agree, yet it seemed to bother Broner plenty enough.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> I agree, yet it seemed to bother Broner plenty enough.


If that's what you saw, then so be it. IMO, Broner was bothered most by his own laziness.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> If that's what you saw, then so be it. IMO, Broner was bothered most by his own laziness.


Broner wasnt allowed to throw at a stationary target from the offset, its only when Malignaggi slowed down did Broner start to have sustained success.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Elliot said:


> If Broner wins it'll either show he is awesome against sluggers or it'll answer a hell of a lot of questions. This is the kind of fight where a tight win will actually do him more favours with the people who doubt him than beating the crap out of him intill the end will.
> 
> Of course Broner could actually lose, I'll form a better opinion closer to the fight.


What kind of flip flop opinion is this? Fighters lose. Especially to punchers.


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> What kind of flip flop opinion is this? Fighters lose. Especially to punchers.


The kind of opinion where I haven't watched either fighter thinking how will they do against each other.

The first couple of sentences are true, if Broner thrashes Maidana it shows he is very good against sluggers. If Broner beats Maidana by a slim margin because Maidana is a puncher it'll show he can take a hit and has heart because if Maidana has any success he will have hit Broner hard.

My initial opinion without thinking much about it is a Maidana win but I'll watch a few fights of each against opposition which is close to the others style and form a better one.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Elliot said:


> The kind of opinion where I haven't watched either fighter thinking how will they do against each other.
> 
> The first couple of sentences are true, if Broner thrashes Maidana it shows he is very good against sluggers. If Broner beats Maidana by a slim margin because Maidana is a puncher it'll show he can take a hit and has heart because if Maidana has any success he will have hit Broner hard.
> 
> My initial opinion without thinking much about it is a Maidana win but I'll watch a few fights of each against opposition which is close to the others style and form a better one.


Fair points my man


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Relentless said:


> What?
> 
> I pick him to beat Madonna too. And who's we you're never gonna be the 'we' you wanna be stevie.


Stevie :lol: Is this an eastbound and down reference?


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

bump


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Well I'm noot sure how many people actually dislike the guy. So many people were ooooo Maidana is gonna spark this overrated bum.
> 
> Now the fight is signed and hardly anyone is speaking up :yep I gotta ease up though a bit :lol: Pity is mad at me


Hardly anyone ? Excuse me......


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Vic said:


> bump


:lol:


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

I told everyone who would listen that Broner was and never will be a Floyd Mayweather or anything close to it. He has little-to-no lateral movement, hence he gets hit way too often. Rees was taxin' that ass for a few rounds and Paulie had an easy time landing on Broner. I will be honest, I did pick Broner to win a decision against Maidana. I said to everyone watching the fight last night right before the opening bell, "Broner will probably win tonight, but will get exposed one day by a good boxer."


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

This was not even that surprising for me, only surprise was he got the decision and Broners chin held up. The fact that 95% of boxing writers and journalists picked Broner for an easy win says it all about boxing journalism. As Paulie said, they DKSAB. All it takes is to rewatch 2 or 3 fights of both fighters and look at it objectively.

Anyone thinking this was "EZ work" for Broner was clueless.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

No excuses from me Broner got his ass kicked, I was wrong. Congrats to Maidana and his fans.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Vic said:


> Hardly anyone ? Excuse me......


:lol::rofl

Classic hype job exposed. I always knew that Broner's work rate would be a huge issue for him, it stems as far back as the PDL fight and maybe even the Quintero fight (as far as body punching).


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

Hopefully Broner can fuck off into obscurity


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I think he can definitely. The only guy I see posing a problem for him that would be available besides Floyd is Bradley maybe.


Well you are very, very, very wrong about this whole thing lmao


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

:rofl

Poor turbo :-(


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

:lol: #turboTeam took a little hit. S'ALL good


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I ain't shittin on Pimp for this.
Guy is one of the Broner fans who can keep it real.


----------



## twenty1 (Jun 5, 2013)

Pimp C said:


> After touring on a rap tour with the likes of TI LIL Wayne 2Chainz and others Broner was badly out of shape. But check out this new video of him making some easy money, showing he is indeed in shape.


D^ck riding at its finest. You and Broner took an L last night.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> I ain't shittin on Pimp for this.
> Guy is one of the Broner fans who can keep it real.


For the record, me neither.

I said what I thought before the fight and mantain it, will just add one thing though in my opinion about Broner....he is tough, kid has heart...he was there to be stopped and wasn´t, simply because he is a tough kid.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> :lol: #turboTeam took a little hit. S'ALL good


:lol: 

LSC has nothing for Rigo either.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

twenty1 said:


> D^ck riding at its finest. You and Broner took an L last night.


And you took an L in the PBF-Canelo fight after dick riding him. You can't win them all.:deal


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Broner was getting very overrated by some. 

Of course a few are now revising their opinions on Broner's status and underrating him...


----------



## miniq (Jul 12, 2013)

As I said, hype job. Got sonned.


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

Relentless said:


> Broner went 12 rounds against the shot version of a guy no skill or chin having amere con easily disposed of.


He didn't only go 12 rounds... he got his arse whooped for the majority of those 12 rounds! It shocked the hell out of me..


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Broner was getting *very overrated* by some.
> 
> Of course a few are now revising their opinions on Broner's status and *underrating him*...


Lol, it isn't ever right where it should be with most of these guys.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Lol, it isn't ever right where it should be with most of these guys.


Haha, too true.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Oh man...that was some serious trouble Maidana was in.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> So based on climbing some steps he in shape to fight for 36 minutes? C'mon maaaaaaaaneee. I think Broner wins but it's just because Maidana is a very basic fighter. You watch Broner will be outworked.


Well I didn't call the victor but I called the jist of the fight. Somebody should get me a phone...


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Love these bumps. The ones on ESB are classics, though. I wish I knew the thread where I was arguing with Pimp C about Broner losing to Maidana.


----------

